# Cancelled Treatment.



## MelM. (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Peter,
I'm really sorry to bother you, but I'm really troubled. I had my day one blood test today to start my first IVF ttc. I was told a protocol would be chosen dependent on my FSH levels. 
It's come back at 22 iu/l and the clinic have told me (in an e mail!) to try again next month.
What should it be and how can I get the level down??
Thanks Peter- Really grateful!


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

MelM. said:


> Hiya Peter,
> I'm really sorry to bother you, but I'm really troubled. I had my day one blood test today to start my first IVF ttc. I was told a protocol would be chosen dependent on my FSH levels.
> It's come back at 22 iu/l and the clinic have told me (in an e mail!) to try again next month.
> What should it be and how can I get the level down??
> Thanks Peter- Really grateful!


22 is high and it is a good idea to abandon this try but they should not tell you by email! I would change clinics.

A level of 12 or less is acceptable and there is nothing you can do to change it. FSH levels do fluctuate and hopefully your will be lower next time.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

